# Sage's Gotcha Day. Pictures



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

This may be long!

So do to schedules and conflicts...we were able to pick up Sage this morning.

We arrived at the Breeders abt 10:10! Took care of all the paperwork, while Sage ran around and played with us. Then we hopped in the car and headed for home. In my haste I forgot a kennel:doh:, will not make that mistake next time! She took the ride in stride, actually she wanted to explore rather than sit and cuddle. We had to stop and get kitty food, so she has made a visit to the pet store...BUT...she was held the whole time and not allowed to meet other dogs or sniff things! She did really well!

Next we headed home. She was whining so we thought perhaps she had to go potty...looked for a spot where we didn't think other dogs would frequent and tried...Nope nada nothing. So hopped back in the car and went home. We immediately took her out to her potty spot. It has been shoveled some as the snow is taller than her. 

She went potty right away, and proceeded to climb the two steps up our deck on her own...oboy! I let Emma out to meet her and that went very well. Emma isn't to sure yet, but she also is fine with her. They both came into the house, Sage walked in like she has been here all along.

Next we explored the living room and kitchen, I let her sniff around, we still had to move out the table, as she came earlier than tonight so hadn't moved it yet.

Took her out at 30 minutes while the guys moved the furniture, she pooped YAY! Brought her back in played and sniffed some more. She has met the cats...no problems there! She played with some toys and tried to destroy one of them...lol!

We put her in the x pen...um she's not a fan! So I opened it up so she could have roam in the kitchen/dining room..that will be her domain anyway! Next she started whining so I thought perhaps she is tired...um she doesn't like her crate yet...figured she wouldn't...so I picked her up with her blanket and she went right to sleep...NOW I don't want a spoiled dog so as soon as she fell asleep I put her in her crate where she is now.


----------



## hockeybelle31 (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh the sleeping baby pictures... they kill me. KILL ME. She is soooo beautiful! Congratulations, glad you were able to get her early


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

She is adorable  She will be fine in her crate. Just don't react to her whining and carrying on unless it's time to potty. If so, take her out and immediately back inside - no playtime! It's like sleep training a baby, a few difficult nights make for a lifetime of restful nights  J


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

So cute!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Sage is so beautiful and just precious.

Enjoy your baby girl.


----------



## Slowtea (Nov 24, 2012)

Sleeping puppy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Adorable  Sounds like everything is going just right!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Nap didn't last long...lol!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations! She is adorable. Ready yourself..the hardest part of anything for me was hearing Bentley cry the first couple of nights in his crate, it's heart breaking but they do stop


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats!! She sure is a cutie 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

awww how cute her gotcha story is. She sounds like she is a very confident pup! and such a cutie too.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Congratulations! She is adorable. Ready yourself..the hardest part of anything for me was hearing Bentley cry the first couple of nights in his crate, it's heart breaking but they do stop



I plan on just living through it...we've crate trained before, but I forgot about the set of lungs dogs have...

We plan on letting her cry tonight if need be....right now she curled up on her blanket and in the crate and is sleeping again.....


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

aww she is a beauty =) i know your so happy to finally have her. the first few nights are the hardest because they cry and cry but trust me after a while it gets so much better =)

enjoy and take loads of pictures. they grow so fast


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations on picking up your beautiful Sage!! I look forward to sharing stories and experiences with you on the puppy forum!


----------



## Pied Piper (Dec 3, 2012)

I can hardly stand this baby's cuteness!


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

what a cute little bundle of joy, congratulations!


----------



## Barneysgirl (Nov 23, 2012)

So sweet! Thank you for the pictures. Ours is only a few weeks older and it's so amazing how fast they change!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

HAHA...only six hours in and I'm exhausted. She is only taking cat naps, but I think that's our fault. The kids have been in and out all day! 

No accidents yet, 4 pees and one poop all outside. But I've noticed that she doesn't need to go out every 30 minutes, it's more like every hour to hour and a half....We shall see how tonight goes.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

AWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!! She is soooooooooo adorable!!!! I'm so glad that you went and got her today and it sounds like so far, things have been pretty uneventful. You sound like a pro already! And it sounds like Sage is so comfortable in your home and with you! 

I cannot get over how darn cute she is...I am extremely jealous!

When she poops and pees outside, do you give her a treat or what are you doing? Sounds like whatever you are doing is fantastic and working, I'm just curious so I know what to do when mine comes home. Also, it sounds like the cats did fine. Did you just let them meet without any intervention? How did the cat react? How did Sage react? Sorry for all the questions..I know you've got your hands full!

I know you're busy...but, MORE PICTURES PLEASE! Whenever you get the chance that is...hehe

So incredibly happy for you! You must be over the moon!


----------



## Skipperella (Jul 27, 2012)

She is super cute enjoy!! And Yes it does get better!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratulations! She is very adorable. Have fun!!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

So cute! Congrats!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Congratulations! She is so adorable


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

SMBC said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!! She is soooooooooo adorable!!!! I'm so glad that you went and got her today and it sounds like so far, things have been pretty uneventful. You sound like a pro already! And it sounds like Sage is so comfortable in your home and with you!
> 
> I cannot get over how darn cute she is...I am extremely jealous!
> 
> ...


I have not given a treat yet for potty, we just make a big deal out of it. we also make a big deal out of the "right" things she does. Like, she just knows to sit when we go outside. So I lean over pet her tell her good sit and then say OK, Sage lets go...IDK if she gets it yet, but I figure it's easier to catch her doing good and rewarding with praise than trying to avert her when she does something wrong.

AND we have found the bitter yuk to be awesome. She does not like the taste at all!!!!

I will use treats down the line, but don't want to pull out the "big guns" unless necessary. 

As for the cats. My cats are used to dogs, all kinds of dogs and Maddy just doesn't care, Grace will retreat to her lair in the basement if she doesn't like what is going on...but she walked right up to Sage and rubbed up against her and then went and laid on our bed. Not all cats are like this and usually we would introduce slowly if we thought there would be a problem, but the cats were here first and the "puppy" must respect the cats. Sage sniffed Maddy's butt, Maddy wasn't even upset about it. I believe in letting them work it out to a degree. I never would let Sage terrorize the cats or vice versa...and I will step in if it's a problem..but again the cats were here first and Sage needs to respect them. I also brought home a towel each time I went to visit Sage that had her smell on it so that Emma and the cats could sniff them.

We just had an almost accident. As I was typing this, Sage decided to squat...hubby caught her and took her out and she pooped...crisis averted...lol

I will try to post more pics tomorrow....lord knows I've taken enough of them...


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

awww congradulations!!! Sage is soooo sweet. I can smell the puppy breath from here


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Mayve said:


> I have not given a treat yet for potty, we just make a big deal out of it. we also make a big deal out of the "right" things she does. Like, she just knows to sit when we go outside. So I lean over pet her tell her good sit and then say OK, Sage lets go...IDK if she gets it yet, but I figure it's easier to catch her doing good and rewarding with praise than trying to avert her when she does something wrong.
> 
> AND we have found the bitter yuk to be awesome. She does not like the taste at all!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! I never thought of saving the treats as the ultimate reward and figured we would use them for potty. But if it's working for you, that's what I will do too!

I'm glad Sage and the cats had a good introduction and it really sounds like Sage has already made herself comfortable and at home. She sounds like a confident dog, which is a great thing! I love the picture of her laying on you (presumably you). 

Can't wait to see more pictures!! So glad everything is going well! Hopefully she is eating well too..I never heard of so many eating problems for puppies until I came on this forum. Looking forward to hearing how her first night is!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

SMBC said:


> Thanks for the info! I never thought of saving the treats as the ultimate reward and figured we would use them for potty. But if it's working for you, that's what I will do too!
> 
> I'm glad Sage and the cats had a good introduction and it really sounds like Sage has already made herself comfortable and at home. She sounds like a confident dog, which is a great thing! I love the picture of her laying on you (presumably you).
> 
> Can't wait to see more pictures!! So glad everything is going well! Hopefully she is eating well too..I never heard of so many eating problems for puppies until I came on this forum. Looking forward to hearing how her first night is!



Every dog is different and right now Sage doesn't need the treats....But she soaks up the praise. She is pretty confident but not hard headed, at least I haven't noticed that yet. I am not working on anything but crate and potty training right now and catching the type of behaviors I like and giving her praise for them. Most likely will try for sit in the next few days, but so far she is really good!!!!
She is eating well...almost 1/2 cup at dinner...she was fed in the morning and evening and the bowl was left down till empty so she really is a bit of a snacker and I let that slide tonight, but I did pick up the food and water abt 8pm...right now she is napping again...longest she has slept at one time all day. I'm going to wake her abt 9ish and try to keep her up till about 11....Then we all go to bed. Oh I spoke to soon...someone is fidgeting...lol....We will just let her and see what she does.

And yep that's me in the picture! I was tired and so was she, however I only let her snuggle for a bit before putting her in the crate...

As for food issues...I think Golden's seem to have their fare share of stomach issues! We plan on keeping Sage on Eukenuba LBP, which is what the breeder had her on for at least a month or two....then we will slowly start to change her over to Fromm fingers crossed she does well on it!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

omg she's SO cute.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Well our first night went well. Sage went to bed abt 10 pm..we tried to keep her up later but she just couldn't. We didn't hear a peep until almost 6am this morning. While she slept well, we didn't. I was awake at 2,4 and 5am....From 4-5 I couldn't sleep as I was starting to worry that something was wrong, but decided not to go check...I was happy to hear her at 550ish this morning.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

good girl sage! I can't capitalize because I'm typing while my yogi is in my lap....not too much longer and he will be too big!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear Sage is doing so well, she's such a doll, what a precious face.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations, Sage is beautiful. And welcome to the puppyworld.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

This morning Sage was really bitey...so it begins. She loves being out in the snow and not sure how she does it, but seems to find leaves buried under 14 inches....She also decided to terrorize one of the kittys, who was less than impressed. So I stepped in. Sage also doesn't think it's fair that Emma and Maddy get to be on the couch and she doesn't. And while I'm not opposed to a dog on the couch, we aren't encouraging it either. She is finally napping so time to get ourselves ready for the day. 

Last night she knocked over a small garbage can we use for recycling paper, it was empty, and she climbed on top of it...it was wiggling all over the place and it didn't phase her. I'm thinking this girl isn't going to have to much trouble with anything. 

Oh and DH commented this morning, that he had forgotten how much work they are...lol

Day two...one poop, two pees all outside...whoopie....It will be a while though before she gets it...this is all due to our diligence in getting her out....


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Mayve said:


> Every dog is different and right now Sage doesn't need the treats....But she soaks up the praise. She is pretty confident but not hard headed, at least I haven't noticed that yet. I am not working on anything but crate and potty training right now and catching the type of behaviors I like and giving her praise for them. Most likely will try for sit in the next few days, but so far she is really good!!!!
> She is eating well...almost 1/2 cup at dinner...she was fed in the morning and evening and the bowl was left down till empty so she really is a bit of a snacker and I let that slide tonight, but I did pick up the food and water abt 8pm...right now she is napping again...longest she has slept at one time all day. I'm going to wake her abt 9ish and try to keep her up till about 11....Then we all go to bed. Oh I spoke to soon...someone is fidgeting...lol....We will just let her and see what she does.
> 
> And yep that's me in the picture! I was tired and so was she, however I only let her snuggle for a bit before putting her in the crate...
> ...


I am so glad to hear you had a relatively easy night with Sage! I cannot believe she slept through the night...I think you are going to have a lot of jealous people on here Sounds like she's getting into her fair share of fun puppy trouble too She sounds like a great girl thats keeping you entertained...can't ask for more than that!

I never heard about "snackers" before I came on this forum and it seems like there's a lot of puppies that don't eat the whole portion of food in their food bowl, and I especially never heard about taking it away to teach them to eat everything. My aunt's dog is a snacker, and she just leaves the food out throughout the day so he can finish it when he wants. Is the objective to teach them to eat the whole portion at once by taking it away? It's really good information in case I get a dog that only snacks.

Is Fromm's the best food? 

Sorry so many questions...don't want to hijack your thread with my questions...just hoping to learn from you.

Anyways though, Sage is adorable and I love the pictures of her cuddling!! Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Fromms is an excellent food IMO..but the best food is the one your dogs does the best on. I feed Fromm to my Cocker and would really like to keep them on the same food, but if Sage doesn't do well on it, then I will put her back on Eukenuba for a while and possibly change them both to something else. There are tons of good foods out there, but not every dog does well on every food.

I don't mind snacking per-say...but with feeding two dogs it makes it easier to give them what they should have and need if they eat it all at a meal. We feed Emma 2x per day and Sage was fed 2x per day, but that's just how often the pups bowl was filled. It's easier to control weight, amount etc if they aren't free fed. 

I'm not holding my breath yet that Sage will sleep through the night tonight. She was more active yesterday, but it was all new. Today she plays, eats, poops, pees, plays some more than naps and then repeats...all in all she is up about 45 minutes and down abt 45 minutes...lol! We shall see...we are planning on running out for some errands and will take her with. She needs a collar that fits, hers is to big and I'm afraid she will slip out of it. We are expecting snow tomorrow and want to be able to take her out front while we shovel....wouldn't work if she got out of her collar...

I weighed her this morning...not sure if I posted that anywhere, she was 8.8 pounds, tomorrow is her vet apt..so I'll see what their scale says


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, I'm impressed she let you sleep through the night- we weren't so lucky. I attribute it to flying such a great distance with him and also his breeder's daughter spent most of her free time with the puppies, so he was missing her! We finally got things settled thank goodness! 

I had a week and a half before bitey bitey started! OUCH!! Those puppy teeth are SHARP!!!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Mayve said:


> Fromms is an excellent food IMO..but the best food is the one your dogs does the best on. I feed Fromm to my Cocker and would really like to keep them on the same food, but if Sage doesn't do well on it, then I will put her back on Eukenuba for a while and possibly change them both to something else. There are tons of good foods out there, but not every dog does well on every food.
> 
> I don't mind snacking per-say...but with feeding two dogs it makes it easier to give them what they should have and need if they eat it all at a meal. We feed Emma 2x per day and Sage was fed 2x per day, but that's just how often the pups bowl was filled. It's easier to control weight, amount etc if they aren't free fed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice! Hopefully she doesn't keep you up tonight...you may just get really lucky! Keep those updates and pictures coming! I love to hear about her!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> Wow, I'm impressed she let you sleep through the night- we weren't so lucky. I attribute it to flying such a great distance with him and also his breeder's daughter spent most of her free time with the puppies, so he was missing her! We finally got things settled thank goodness!
> 
> I had a week and a half before bitey bitey started! OUCH!! Those puppy teeth are SHARP!!!



I'm not ready to say that Sage won't give us a rough go at night yet...But I won't complain if she doesn't.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Here's Sage helping put the tree away....lol


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

It was a lot of work....


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Mayve said:


> It was a lot of work....


Awwww how do you stop yourself from crawling in that crate and cuddling with her?! She's adorable!! And so nice of her to help with the tree!. She already seems so comfortable! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

What a cutie pie!! Sage is adorable (and a big helper too) I love all the pictures of her.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Ok a few more pictures. We had a bath tonight. She's not real fond of the bath but even less of the dryer. I enclosed her in the bathroom with me for the dryer and sat on the floor with her and let her approach and run away as she liked. I wasn't after total dryness just getting her used to the noise. And then after the bath....we had puppy zoomies...OMG to funny! Then my youngest came over for a visit and now Sage is sleeping again....I think it's time for this lady to hit the sack too....


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh boy, didn't realize I looked as tired as I feel until I saw that pic...btw, day two....3 poops, 6 pees, one accident.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

You guys are doing great! I love the pic of her upside down in your arms... She clearly knows who is "mom". 

Best wishes for many years of licks, kisses and woofs. She's just beautiful. She has a lovely "presence" in many of the pictures. _Almost_ dignified.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I got that same Big Lambchop toy for Vinnie. It's already in the mending pile 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I love this! You are doing so great with her the first few days. I hope when I bring my boy home he sleeps throughout the night as well. I guess the idea is to keep them as active as possible during the day.

Can't wait to watch more of your progress with her and how you are handling the first two weeks. It'll be great feedback for me and my puppy which I bring home Jan 15th.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Sage is adorable!!


----------



## hockeybelle31 (Jun 7, 2012)

Love all of your pictures! She is such a cutie! Really love the bath pictures. I wish Fannin was still that small sometimes.... sometimes.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Second night...Sage went down about 10 and slept till almost 6 again. I guess we are spoiled here, but never fear she makes up for it when she is awake. A very busy puppy. Not really naughty but there are some things we will have to work with. Such as biting, it's not hard, typical puppy mouthing. I introduced her to the bully stick yesterday and bought her an antler. She loves the bully sticks, the antler well it's just ok. I only use the bully stick when I need a break!!!

She had her first short walk this morning. We were hoping to induce her to poo as she has a vet apt at 10:30! First though we are going to go out to play in the snow for a bit....


----------



## Seneca (Oct 24, 2012)

Love the pictures!! Keep them coming!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Back from the vet....Sage is currently sleeping! She never did poo, so will run that back later. But her stools are firm and look really good so we aren't to worried.

Sage passed her vet check with flying colors. She met a Great Dane, a Black lab and a few other dogs. All had their vaccinations, they are pets of the vet staff. Vet told me it was ok, to mix her food with Emma's since she had some this morning, and I was worried...sigh! I asked if she was to thin as she seems boney...I know she doesn't look it, but it's all the puppy fluff, he said nope she looks good to him and then said to keep her on the thin side, which I already knew and was going to do, but it was nice to hear him echo what others here are saying about their growth....We talked about Parvo, he feels that I don't need to be worried, just keep it in mind and make sure other dogs are vaccinated and not to take her to the dog park etc...She toes back in three weeks for her second distemper...and we are waiting until the last minute to do rabies. He was really cool about it all...

I haven't taken any new pics today...YET...but will post some more later when I do!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sage 12-28-12


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sage bully stick and antler...what a good girl!!!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sage loves the snow!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Aw that sweet little face. Sage is so cute. She looks like she's having lots of fun in the snow. Please keep those pics coming .


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Awww love the pictures!! She's adorable!!! Thanks for giving me my puppy fix!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Great pictures! No one ever says I took too many pictures.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

And a few more...lol


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

We had a pretty good day today. We went for two short walks, and by short I mean a half a block. But it seems to be just the right amount. I don't have to force her at all, she really seems to enjoy them. A bit bitey on the leash, but not bad at all. 

Tomorrow she has a big day planned. We are going to MIL so she can see her, then BIL to meet him and his wife and their Cocker. Then we will stop at a friends, if she isn't to tired and meet his English Mastiff, a Golden, a Yellow Lab and a Brussels Griffon (I believe that's what she is) All are great dogs and everyone knows what we want to accomplish. 

Tonight I started teaching her to sit, using no salt green beans...lol! She loves them! I am planning on dehydrating some livers for future treats...if anyone has done this any and all suggestions are welcome. Also any other treats that work well...I don't want to use store bought treats....

Sage is currently napping, it seems to be her thing..play a little nap a little, play a little nap a little and abt 10 in crate and out for the night! Let's hope we get a third all nighter...


----------



## Slowtea (Nov 24, 2012)

Love all the Sage pictures!!!!!! So glad everything went well at the vets and it sounds like you have quite the weekend planned. Great job on socializing her to all that you can!


----------



## naobi1 (Dec 28, 2012)

she is so cute!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve

Sage is just beautiful, so adorable!
I am so excited for you.
Girls are so sweet!! My Smooch was so sweet!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoying the pictures, they're all great, keep them coming. I'm enjoying hearing all about Sage too, she's so adorable.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations, she is so cute


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Our third night went like the other two...I don't want to "jinx" it but I think we have a great sleeper here. 

We are getting ready to head out on "Sage's big Adventure" in a little while. I will be watching her to make sure we don't "overwhelm" her...although we both think this will be a breeze for our confident little fur butt. And quite honestly, this is our lifestyle. We like to be on the go on weekends, visiting friends and family or hiking and swimming in the summer....

I am taking my camera so will post pictures when we get back or tomorrow....We plan on being home for bedtime as we really don't want to mess this up...lol

Thanks everyone for the nice words....We love her so much already and to us, she is beautiful.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey-quick question!

Did you get her elevated food bowls? I am looking into it for when our boy comes home but I'm not sure how small/large I should get. I saw options for the heights at either 3.5 inches or 5.5 inches, and both hold 1.5 cups of food.

Just curious! Hope you had a great adventure with Sage today!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

SMBC said:


> Hey-quick question!
> 
> Did you get her elevated food bowls? I am looking into it for when our boy comes home but I'm not sure how small/large I should get. I saw options for the heights at either 3.5 inches or 5.5 inches, and both hold 1.5 cups of food.
> 
> Just curious! Hope you had a great adventure with Sage today!



No I don't have elevated food bowls for her. One she is to small and two I have read differing opinions on this. Our friend, who has an English Mastiff, does not use elevated bowls, we didn't use elevated food dishes with our lab mix and most likely will not with Sage, but I think it's a choice you have to make for yourself:wave:


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

So Sage did awesome yesterday. Sadly my camera wasn't working...batteries died, so no pics to share, but SIL and others took pics so when they get them to me I'll post them!

We started by heading to Madison, abt 45 minutes away. Used the crate for transport this time. 

Sage cried a bit when we started but soon settled and went to sleep. First we stopped at MIL's. Sage was a bit naughty, bitey and went after her cat. I scooped up poor, Buddy, who had no idea WHAT this cretin in HIS house was and put him in another room. To Buddy's credit, he did smack her a few times before I could grab him but he did not use his claws. I think since Kitty's are her size she equates them with litter mates. IDK..but we will have to work with her on approaching kitty's with respect.

After abt an hour we took Sage to BIL's. They have a Cocker who while doesn't like to play, is calm and observes from the couch. Sage did so well. This is the first place she led me to the door and cried to go out to go poo....She loved meeting BIL, SIL and MIL....We stayed about 3-4 hours had pizza with them and just generally enjoyed our visit. Sage is not a beggar, thankfully and we do not plan on giving her people food from our plates...I have sat on the floor and ate in front of her and so far she is not interested. 

Next we went out to our friends, here Sage met four more people, an English Mastiff, a Brusssels Griffon, Yellow Lab and another Golden Retriever. She was great with everyone, but the Mastiff gave her pause. Although only for a minute. Heidi the Mastiff is only 2 1/2 and I admit to a bit of worry because of her size but she was good with Sage!

In all we accomplished what we wanted to do. We plan on getting together with our friends here for New Years Eve, and they will bring their Mastiff and Brussels. Sage loves the Brussels, who is just a bit smaller than her...lol! The Brussels loves her too...

Sage is sleeping a lot today. I expected she would. Her sleep routine was a bit out of whack, we got home about 11 and took her out for potty, she was a bit silly when she was done, but settled into her crate within 10 minutes...on her own and slept till 5am, went out did her business and went back to bed till 8am. 

We are planning a quiet day today....well until Football is on. Sage will learn the the usually calm, mild manner DH takes football seriously. I will be on duty during the game, as DH can not focus on two things at one time...lol! We also plan to take her downstairs to explore the family room while we put away the decorations and do a bit of cleaning to get ready for New years Eve.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

*12-31-12*

So yesterday ended up being a sleepy day, both for Sage and me.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Today we had a bit of a scare...stupid snow has turned to Ice. Sage usually walks down the two stairs to get from the deck to her potty spot. This morning she slipped and was limping on her front paw. I felt terrible! It wasn't an really hard fall, but I think it was the way she landed when she slid. She slept for an hour after ward and woke up, no limping...thankfully.
But I was still worried, she isn't allowed to walk down those steps again. DH is going out to see if he can break it up...if not we will get some sand. I don't mind carrying her down either but I almost fell too...NOT GOOD!

Other than that, Sage is doing pretty good. We have had several "ah ha" moments. She is going to the door now to tell us she needs to go out, but makes no noise nor scratches. I am trying the bell, but so far it's a toy to be jumped at or chewed on. I will continue to use it though as I don't want her to learn to scratch.

We also had a moment today where Emma and Sage laid together, albeit to watch Daddy make his breakfast. Emma has been good with her, but to this point refused to let her cuddle.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sage also seems to have grown over night. I noticed I had to let some length out in her collar this morning. I know it won't be long and I will have a bug puppy on my hands. She is still bitey, but that is also getting better.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

*Sage is 8 weeks old today*

and weighs 10 pounds. She has gained 1.8 since I weighed her last Friday. She looks good to me, I can feel her ribs!

Here's a few pics of her this morning. 

The first is her and Emma investigating the food. We have no guarding issues, and I can remove anything from her mouth, well except my pants, easily.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve

Sage is SO PRECIOUS-WHAT a [email protected]
Looks like Emma and she are playing there!
I remember the bitey stage-it lasted awhile.
I used to have to put our Samoyed, Gizmo, in the crate, when I couldn't take him biting my ankles anymore. I still feel guilty about it!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

aww sage is so cute i really love her name.
she looks good to me im glad things are going well for you guys.
love the pictures keep them coming.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Mayve
> 
> Sage is SO PRECIOUS-WHAT a [email protected]
> Looks like Emma and she are playing there!
> ...


Thanks Karen,

Yep they were playing, this was even after Sage was so naughty this morning. Emma is such a great dog! She doesn't get upset with Sage even when she should, until this morning. Sage deserved it though and I have to say I was pretty proud of Emma for telling her off.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emma*

I'm glad that Emma can tell SAGE off, when she needs to!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

xoerika620xo said:


> aww sage is so cute i really love her name.
> she looks good to me im glad things are going well for you guys.
> love the pictures keep them coming.



Thanks, I love her name too and everyone I tell seems to really like it or they are being nice..lol...She answers to it now.

The only issue with it was trying to come up with an AKC Registration name. We keep tossing them around, but in the lead right now is Smokin' Smudge Stick, combined with the breeders name...IDK! We thought about using Scarborough Fair in there too, but seemed to get way to long and complicated....We may change again

A few others in the running

Kennel names....Profound Wisdom
" " Possitive Medicine
" " Sweetgrass
" " Sacrredness of Sage.....

Maybe I should for a poll....


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats on your new puppy Sage, adorable....my Neeko is 15 weeks old, and 32 lbs....I can barely carry him any more, : and I miss that...
I saw that you had a stuffed animal in her cage, I wouldn't leave that in with her, they can destroy them very easily, Neeko goes for the tags, rips them off, and eats them, and rips the string off them., then the stuffing..so I just let him have them when Im supervising him...I only give him a towel, and thin blanket, and a nylabone, so he cant get in trouble with these....love all the pics, arent puppies the best???? I can hold mine and squeeze him for hrs. (but Neeko has other ideas ).....Sounds like he has the potty thing down great too!!!! :bowl:::


----------



## leesooim (Nov 1, 2012)

I love the crinkly puppy coat! So sweet!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I love her coloring... If she ends up the color of her ears, which most do, she'll be quite striking. 

For the name, have you considered Parsley, Sage, Rosemary and Thyme? 

Or

Sage not Parsley Rosemary or Thyme


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I can't believe my girl is 10 weeks old and been here three weeks now...In some ways it seems so much longer and in others it's still so new.

We took her through the car wash...oboy She did really really well. 

Her breeder came to the house today to drop of some papers and visit her. I think she remembered her too. She also had her human cousin, Lindsey and her BF visit too. 

She's one happy puppy, crashed on the floor now....hoping for an early night!!!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Don't give up on the bell. Sometimes you have to remove for a little bit but eventually they quit playing with it. Vinnie is 9 months and still rings the bell to go out. He never scratches or paws the door.
You learn to know when they really need to go out or not.

I'm glad Sage is ok after the fall.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Soooo adorable!!!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Mayve

Sage is beginning to look like my golden girl Gracie.
She is adorable
Sheldon went to his first puppy class this week. 
Two of his brothers were there as well. 
Doing well with sits and comes but down oh boy are my hands getting scratched as
he tries to get the treat.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Wow sage is getting so big =] we tried with the bell but Chester just wouldn't ring and my bf kept forgetting to make him ring it with his paw so I just gave up. I'm going to try again since I'm home most of the time and he's alot older and seems to listen more. Don't give up just be consistent =] 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Well the bells are in the garbage...she decided to pull them off the strap one by one. I haven't given up...I am just smart enough to know when it isn't going to work, at least not right now. We will try again when she is a bit older. For now she goes to the door and whines, if it's an emergency she will paw at the door and bark. I'm ok with that for now, just can't take the chance that she might swallow a bell.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sheldon's Mom said:


> Mayve
> 
> Sage is beginning to look like my golden girl Gracie.
> She is adorable
> ...



Sage actually scratched my lip open. I was holding her and she was really excited to see her breeder and she started squirming and caught my lip with one of her claws. She still has those really really sharp puppy claws. Yep I look like I was in a fight with a prize fighter. It's better this morning, still sore....


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Sage is a beautiful pup.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

She is cuter and cuter with every new picture.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

We think so too....we registered her today! We kept going back and forth with names but finally decided on.....(Kennel name's) Positive Medicine....call name is Sage! Seemed fitting for wanting to train her as a Therapy dog. We both laughed because I think we call her Monster more than her name. She answers to both too...


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

*Can now get on the couch...sigh*

So this weekend, Sage managed to get on the couch. I'm not opposed to dogs on the furniture, however, this has now become a non safe zone for the cat and our other dog. Working with her on couch manners.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

A few playing with two of our boys...She absolutely loves them! A little blurry ....for some reason my camera setting is messed up for action shots and not sure how to fix it....


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

She's getting so big and staying quite adorable!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

*Couch Rules*

I love the pics with Sage on the couch, with the cat facing the opposite direction (sort of indifferent). 
We do however differ in our furniture rules. 
We don't allow the our girl on the couch, chairs or bed & I struggle to keep her off my lap. 
She (Bella) has 3 large pillows (in front of fire place & in corner of L shaped couch, & at foot of our bed) that she's quite comfortable on.

Mike D (Bella's dad)


----------



## Jacey's boy (Feb 26, 2009)

Great pictures of Sage! All these pictures are givnig me puppy fever!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

mddolson said:


> I love the pics with Sage on the couch, with the cat facing the opposite direction (sort of indifferent).
> We do however differ in our furniture rules.
> We don't allow the our girl on the couch, chairs or bed & I struggle to keep her off my lap.
> She (Bella) has 3 large pillows (in front of fire place & in corner of L shaped couch, & at foot of our bed) that she's quite comfortable on.
> ...



What we want to get to eventually...is that she can only come up when invited. For now we are teaching her that the couch is for sitting or laying down, not for playing. She'll get it eventually or she won't be allowed at all.

This is just now. Maddy is the queen around here and doesn't take to fool lightly. I'm kind of surprised she allowed Sage so close to her


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

That latest picture of Madey & Sage on the couch is awesome. I've seen that before. When the pup's playfull the cat will ignore them, even give them a swat to put them in line, but when sleepy time comes they settle down together.
Good luck with your couch rules. We've found once they're allowed on the furniture there's no going back. Our first collie used to sneak onto the couch while we were out shopping. Unfortunatley she got caught when she fell asleep on the couch & we came home to see her looking all surprized oops!

Mike D (Bella's dad)


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

SMBC said:


> She's getting so big and staying quite adorable!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App



I was looking through pics yesterday and while I know she has grown, I was kind of surprised to see just how much. She is almost to heavy for me to carry for any length of time, and she really doesn't like to be carried either. to much to sniff gets missed when you are up in the air....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sage has really grown, she's so adorable. The picture of her and Maddy is great.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

mddolson said:


> That latest picture of Madey & Sage on the couch is awesome. I've seen that before. When the pup's playfull the cat will ignore them, even give them a swat to put them in line, but when sleepy time comes they settle down together.
> Good luck with your couch rules. We've found once they're allowed on the furniture there's no going back. Our first collie used to sneak onto the couch while we were out shopping. Unfortunatley she got caught when she fell asleep on the couch & we came home to see her looking all surprized oops!
> 
> Mike D (Bella's dad)



LOL...Since Emma and the cats are allowed on the furniture I think it would be hard to say "absolutely not". Emma asks and will go lay on the floor if we tell her "no"! This is what we hope to achieve with Sage as well.

I am not a fan of dogs sleeping in my bed with me. This is not a practice we will allow. A Sunday morning cuddle is ok, but sleeping with me...nope!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

How old is Sage now?? I can't believe how big she is getting - it feels like yesterday when I read your post about getting her lol. Hope you are getting more sleep - I can't wait till Keisel gives me a few more hours during the night!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Roushbabe said:


> How old is Sage now?? I can't believe how big she is getting - it feels like yesterday when I read your post about getting her lol. Hope you are getting more sleep - I can't wait till Keisel gives me a few more hours during the night!!



I missed this..sorry. Tomorrow 1-31-13 Sage will be 12 weeks. I need to get some new pictures downloaded


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

We had our first puppy class last night and I weighed her she is 18.8 pounds now and really growing. her legs look like gazelle legs, although I noticed this morning she seems to be leveling out and the rest of her is catching up to her legs. They grow so awkwardly....

The instructor has some antiquated views on training, although it's only a 4wk class and it's mostly about socialization. She also does obedience classes also, Um...I won't be signing up for hers. We will instead move to Waukesha Kennel training facility in Ixonia..I had asked about her training methods before we signed up and told her that we use positive training with Sage, she seemed all for it, but....there was a pretty narly lab mix. He didn't know how to play with other dogs and was aggressive with the trainer, he actually bit her...she body slammed him down on his side and he screamed and screamed...Poor Sage just looked at them like..well I don't know what she was thinking....I should have left then. She was showing people how to teach sit, down etc...she asked to use Sage to show down and I said, as long as you don't body slam her and only use positive methods, she didn't like that...so I didn't let her use her. DH and I are torn...but I won't be going back next week to her class. Sage was well behaved and half way through the class decided she had enough and slept the rest of the class. I kept hoping she really wasn't that bad...sigh...

I will be having a frank discussion with my vet on Friday as he recommended her and she works for him and teaches class out of his building. I don't think I was the only one unimpressed either. I learned something about Sage in this class though, she is definately affected by the energy in the room and what was going on with the other dogs etc....I wouldn't say she is soft, but more empathetic....

I also will be going and watching the classes at the Waukesha Kennel club before I take Sage to one. I won't put her through that again and infact will hire a personal trainer if I can't find a good one.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

OMG now I want another one, congratulations! & I love her name


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sage will be 12 wks tomorrow...here are some pics taken today....1-30-13


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

And more, it's snowing today....Sage loves the snow!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, she's so cute! What an expressive face she has!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Awww sage is growing so quickly! I love her snow picture we haven't gotten snow like that yet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sage is so adorable! Don't you just love this stage? My favorite snow picture is the one at the door, with the paw prints next to her!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> Sage is so adorable! Don't you just love this stage? My favorite snow picture is the one at the door, with the paw prints next to her!



She was waiting so patiently for me to put the camera down and grab the towel to wipe her paws....She's becoming a really good girl, yet I won't say to much yet as I don't want to jinx it...lol


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Mayve

I'm easy on the couch rules as I like cuddling with Sheldon at night watching TV

There are going to be times when I will command him to get off or lie down
if someone needs to sit on the sofa. I did this with my other goldens and it worked.

He's not allowed on our bed. He must sleep in his very comfy big boy bed.

I love seeing photo's of Sage. I need to update my Sheldon pictures. He will be
5 months old next week.
Also. you can check out his brother. Last post under thread Finally Pictures of Sheldon
The owner saw my thread and realized her pup and Sheldon were brothers.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I'll go check now...

Sage gets to snuggle on the bed on Sunday mornings if we are feeling lazy...other wise I don't like sharing my bed with a dog. lol


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

So Sage had her last distemper shot today. I was amazed at how much she has grown.

I'm going to post her weights in the thread so I can keep track of them

12-26-12 7wks 9.4lbs
01-14-13 9.5wks 12.80 lbs
02-01-13 12wks 18.00lbs

According to the growth chart she is right in the average...so that makes me happy. I'm hoping she'll average out in the normal range, being in line with the standard....I was just amazed at 5-6 pounds in 2wks...I knew those gazelle legs meant something...lol

I also questioned the vet about rabies and other vax's....Here they don't require rabies till 6months. I haven't done any Lepto yet but will do one a bit further out and see how it goes, also considering Lymes...He said that even though it is reported to only be 60% effective, if a dog get's lymes and they were vaccinated they would guarantee and cover all her costs if she developed Lymes....hmmmm and we will be hiking, camping etc....


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

Bentleysmom said:


> Congratulations! She is adorable. Ready yourself..the hardest part of anything for me was hearing Bentley cry the first couple of nights in his crate, it's heart breaking but they do stop


I could never let my puppy cry. I would sit in front of her crate and wait until she fell asleep. I'm sure it was absolutely wrong to do. She goes into her crate happily now. She even goes in there on her own for naps so, luckily, it's a happy ending.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

So in our efforts to make sure we find safe places for Sage to exercise, we thought we would take her to the tennis courts to let her run off leash for a while. That was a bust. It's snowing and really blowing and the door to the tennis courts wouldn't close, no lights either and the snow was so deep.....so instead we decided to take her across the park to the hockey rink....wait....it was snow covered and hadn't been used in a while...no chance of slipping and not as deep at the tennis courts and the door closes..

She had an absolute blast. She loves to bury her head in the snow and then crawl and all of the sudden jump up...it's hard to explain. She got to run at her own pace for abt 15-20 minutes. She was smiling the whole time. 

I wish I had had my camera...I missed some good shots tonight. Oh well maybe we will try it again this weekend if they don't come and clear it off....


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Mayve

I've been doing the same thing taking Sheldon to the tennis courts for exercise off leash.
Just a question since you get lots of snow. A blizzard is predicted for tomorrow
here in the Northeast and this is going to be rough on Sheldon when he goes outdoors
to go potty. I think Sage is housetrained so did she have any difficulty doing her
business outside when you had several inches or feet of snow ? 
Sage is getting so big. Sheldon was 5 months today.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sheldon's Mom said:


> Mayve
> 
> I've been doing the same thing taking Sheldon to the tennis courts for exercise off leash.
> Just a question since you get lots of snow. A blizzard is predicted for tomorrow
> ...


No she didn't. When we brought her home we had 14 inches and she didn't bat an eye. Infact when it melted a few weeks ago she would look for and little bit of snow to do her business in...lol! It's been snowing here off and on for abt a week and she loves to go out and play in it, bite at the snow flakes etc...

Is this Sheldon's first snow? I heard there was a blizzard headed your way. I hope it's not to bad and everyone stays safe and doesn't loose power. We lost power with the one we had this year but only for a short period...others lost it for a few days.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

We've had snow since November but not as significant as they are predicting for
tomorrow, Like Sage Sheldon jumps in the snow and likes to catch the snowflakes.
Where I live they are predicting close to 2 feet of snow.
When hurricane Sandy hit we lost power for 8 days. 
We will be homebound tomorrow for sure


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sheldon's Mom said:


> We've had snow since November but not as significant as they are predicting for
> tomorrow, Like Sage Sheldon jumps in the snow and likes to catch the snowflakes.
> Where I live they are predicting close to 2 feet of snow.
> When hurricane Sandy hit we lost power for 8 days.
> We will be homebound tomorrow for sure



That's a lot of snow, I remember back in 90 we had like 18-22 inches...just depended on where in the city you lived. It was not fun, although it was beautiful. After not having any snow last year, we sure made up for it this year. I don't mind the snow myself, but am finding the older I get the more I dislike the cold...yet...I am not a HOT weather person either. 

Stay safe, it's looking to be an epic snow storm from what the news is saying. Take some pics of Sheldon enjoying the snow...not much else you can do...lol


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

It's starting to snow here now.Sheldon has been looking out the window
for quite awhile now. Good day to make some doggie treats.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

*Just popping in for a bit*

I read the other Adios replies..and wanted to say thanks to everyone. 

I am not back persay yet, still need some ME time. And Dallas Gold...you called it that is pretty much what I did all weekend. although I did get dressed. DH is having some "issues"....nothing major...but worrisome all the same. Sage is started back at basic training...and not at all happy about it:doh:

I thought though you might like to see what made me chuckle this weekend. Sage is pulling out all the stops in her efforts to be noticed...sigh.

this was perhaps the 5th time I had to correct her. Now the chairs are all pushed in and she can't do it anymore.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

*Sage and DH...*

He's wrapped around her paw.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

She just likes the view from on high. lol Can they try to scare you any more. Good girl Sage you take care of your Daddy.


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

It's a dog perch! Lol so cute  and I can't wait to have a lap dog too


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

wonderful pictures; glad to see you semi-back.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sage just wanted a better view-great picture. The one of her cuddled with your DH is just precious.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

love the photos! miss you!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sage is 16wks today and weighs 30lbs. As you can see from the last set of pics she isn't fat, but boy is she leggy and gangly. I'm told her "looks" will return as she ages and the angles etc all seem to return to what they had at about 8 wks...I hope so because if she doesn't catch up with her legs she is going to be one funny looking girl. At the moment her rear is higher than her front...lol!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I promised Harry I would hide his "gangly stage" pictures. Wish someone would do the same with mine from high school! The pictures of Sage and your husband are adorable.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Mayve said:


> Sage is 16wks today and weighs 30lbs. As you can see from the last set of pics she isn't fat, but boy is she leggy and gangly. I'm told her "looks" will return as she ages and the angles etc all seem to return to what they had at about 8 wks...I hope so because if she doesn't catch up with her legs she is going to be one funny looking girl. At the moment her rear is higher than her front...lol!


It really is funny how their little bodies morph as they grow. Sometimes I thought I could see Tucker doing it in front of my eyes! One day he was leggy and the next, his torso looked too long for his legs. Funny, but a lot of fun too. 

Sage is turning into a very pretty girl, long legs and all.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

That's beyond counter surfing, she's reached a whole new level. You shouldn't be posting these pictures...don't want to give any of our Golden's new ideas. Sage really does look pretty on the table top....sorry.

Pete & Woody


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mayve said:


> Sage is 16wks today and weighs 30lbs. As you can see from the last set of pics she isn't fat, but boy is she leggy and gangly. I'm told her "looks" will return as she ages and the angles etc all seem to return to what they had at about 8 wks...I hope so because if she doesn't catch up with her legs she is going to be one funny looking girl. At the moment her rear is higher than her front...lol!


For some reason, I happen to LOVE this stage when they are all legs, they're just soooo incredibly cute.

She's an adorable girl, enjoying her pictures.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Sage is beautiful, and I cannot wait to see what she looks like when she is fully grown! Did she get darker?


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> That's beyond counter surfing, she's reached a whole new level. You shouldn't be posting these pictures...don't want to give any of our Golden's new ideas. Sage really does look pretty on the table top....sorry.
> 
> Pete & Woody


 I find it hard sometimes to get angry with her even when she does this stuff...but...I know if I let it happen I will regret it when she is 60 lbs and I'm having to buy a steel table as she broke my nice glass one....


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

SMBC said:


> Sage is beautiful, and I cannot wait to see what she looks like when she is fully grown! Did she get darker?



Yes she is darker, I think her feathering will be lighter though as she looks a lot like her sire and he has that variation.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> For some reason, I happen to LOVE this stage when they are all legs, they're just soooo incredibly cute.
> 
> She's an adorable girl, enjoying her pictures.




Today she was laying curled up and I could see the promise of who she will be, then she stood up and I saw what she was right now...lol

I am enjoying the gangly stage too, they are funny to watch....


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

OutWest said:


> It really is funny how their little bodies morph as they grow. Sometimes I thought I could see Tucker doing it in front of my eyes! One day he was leggy and the next, his torso looked too long for his legs. Funny, but a lot of fun too.
> 
> Sage is turning into a very pretty girl, long legs and all.


Yeah, it's weird, one day she's skinny and leggy the next her butts higher than her front, the next she seems chubby...IDK but it's fun...


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Sage has found her comfy spot on your sofa. Sheldon's found his on my husbands
big chair. 
The picture of Sage on your outdoor table is adorable although you're right at
80 lbs it won't be that cute.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Wow sage has gotten so big!! Love the recent pictures! Chester is still sorta forming into his feet. His fur is a totally different story! The top part is full of hair while the rest of his body has a bit of fur. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

xoerika620xo said:


> Wow sage has gotten so big!! Love the recent pictures! Chester is still sorta forming into his feet. His fur is a totally different story! The top part is full of hair while the rest of his body has a bit of fur.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's kind of how Sage is too. It's like a stripe right down her spine...maybe some day these dogs will even out and fit their limbs...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sage*

Sage is absolutely beautiful. She could get away with anything!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

*17 wks*

I can't believe my girl is 17 wks, and she is loosing that puppy face...at least I think so.

Here are a few pics I took this morning. She doesn't stand still long enough for me to get a good standing pick but you get the idea.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

What a doll...love the pictures. She looks like she's doing great and growing so fast...17 weeks where does the time go...

Pete & Woody


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> What a doll...love the pictures. She looks like she's doing great and growing so fast...17 weeks where does the time go...
> 
> Pete & Woody



Thanks Pete.

It seems like just yesterday she was tiny. Yet when I look at those puppy pics on the first day I have a hard time remembering her that little.


----------



## sharonvk927 (Jan 13, 2013)

I know they grow fast. But each stage is fun with their changes.







,


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

She is so beautiful! What happened to our little puppies, cant believe how fast they grow.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Morning Snuggles.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

awwww she is a beauty! her body size is soo cute, i love when chester had that skinny weird looking body type. Wait till it grows out and it all balances out your going to be amazed.

Can't believe how big she is getting.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

xoerika620xo said:


> awwww she is a beauty! her body size is soo cute, i love when chester had that skinny weird looking body type. Wait till it grows out and it all balances out your going to be amazed.
> 
> Can't believe how big she is getting.



Me either, she was 33lbs when I weighed her on Tuesday, 18wks old. 

DH and I were talking and saying how we love the size she is at now if she'd fill out some, but I know she will grow taller. She is long , so hoping she'll gain height and not more length, kind of like a wiener dog on stilts right now...lol


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Mayve said:


> Me either, she was 33lbs when I weighed her on Tuesday, 18wks old.
> 
> DH and I were talking and saying how we love the size she is at now if she'd fill out some, but I know she will grow taller. She is long , so hoping she'll gain height and not more length, kind of like a wiener dog on stilts right now...lol


haha i know exactly what you mean. i dont think she will get longer or maybe her front legs will grow taller a bit just so it looks even. She is gorgeous tho


----------



## sharonvk927 (Jan 13, 2013)

Don't you just love the morning snuggles. They are so loving.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

sharonvk927 said:


> Don't you just love the morning snuggles. They are so loving.



It's my favorite time of day! Nothing better than my blanket a cup of coffee and Sage snuggles. Makes me forget about the hole in the back yard I need to fill....lol:


----------



## sharonvk927 (Jan 13, 2013)

Sage is so cute and I love her name. That is Lucy's mother's name ( Sweet Smil'N Sage ) . Yes, we have quite a few holes in the back yard. Not even attempting to do anything with them until the snow is gone for the season


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I love my Daddy....

I just love her head....


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

No time to post pics this morning, but I've been trying to keep track of Sage's weight here and we weighed her last night.

38lbs at 19 1/2 wks.

She just had a growth spurt and her adult coat is really starting to come in....the feathers on her tail curl around it so not hanging yet, but I see feathers starting on her back legs and the promise of what she will look like full grown.
I'll try to update pics later after work.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I just saw the picture of Sage with your husband. Adorable...


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I almost forgot to BRAG......Sage graduated Puppy K last night...lol! On to Manners or Obedience, haven't decided which one yet....


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Congradulations Sage!
Sheldon sends a puppy high five to you


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Tonight was our first STAR puppy class. Boy I am hoping they can help me train Sage. She has been a beast with training lately. We had her at our son's yesterday for Easter and she was so well behaved, so I know a good dog is lurking in there somewhere....just a bit hard to find lately.

sigh


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Mayve said:


> Tonight was our first STAR puppy class. Boy I am hoping they can help me train Sage. She has been a beast with training lately. We had her at our son's yesterday for Easter and she was so well behaved, so I know a good dog is lurking in there somewhere....just a bit hard to find lately.
> 
> sigh


Yes there is a very good dog ready to come out! She sure is cute.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> Yes there is a very good dog ready to come out! She sure is cute.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks she is cute, and that's what saves her...lol! And in most ways she is really good...just some things that need to be tweeked! 

I need to put some updated pics on here, she has changed so much. I'll try to do it soon....


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I haven't posted about Sage in a long time. 

She is now 5 months old, 40 pounds, no idea how tall..... really turning into a good girl. It's a lot of work, but it is so worth it. Unfortunately the stinkin weather up here sucks and I haven't gotten her out and about the last two weeks as much as I would like

We started a new STAR puppy class last week, and I really like this instructor, she takes the time to really watch what I am doing and help me learn different ways to teach Sage what I want....some things just don't work, so having other options etc is awesome. In a matter of a day I can tell Sage down and she goes down without my having to bend down. We also are using hand signals, she will sit with just the signal and will go down with the down signal but you can tell she is thinking about what I am asking.

The pic isn't the greatest but it shows her cute face. As soon as I get to the store for batteries I will upload the pics off my camera.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

One more...I love to pet the side of her face when she sleeps.....


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Mayve said:


> One more...I love to pet the side of her face when she sleeps.....


I know what you mean. I'll get down on the floor and pet and kiss on Bentley's sweet face. Love a sleepy puppy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh my gosh Sage has changed so much but she still has that sweet way .
Sheldon is 7 1/2 months now and he is so strong but he is a good boy.
We are working very hard at NO JUMPING.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Mayve, you are such a beautiful girl! Tell your Mom to take more photos of you to share here please! Keep up the good work with training!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I know I don't get on her much these days, between training, working, kids moving and now a very sick Cocker Spaniel...I just don't have a lot of time. We left Emma, the Cocker with our son who moved back in this week and took Sage on a little adventure...I wanted to introduce her to water. She walked right in, but was reluctant to swim. Thinking I will have to get in with her to get her to go out...tried a stick or two, even the geese couldn't entice her to go out above her belly. When it warms up I'll go with her. I think once she experiences it she'll love it. i thought she did great for her first time. Here's a few pics.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, what a beautiful girl she's become.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Mayve, we've held off on water training too and we need to find a clean body of water so we can introduce him to the fun of swimming. We won't let the dogs get into the lake near our house because it's full of pesticides and lawn chemicals from water run-off due to excessive use of lawn sprinklers (and rain). I'm afraid they will come out with glowing green fur! We may end up taking him to the main Dallas drinking water reservoir! 

Mayve is really growing and she looks like she's having fun!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm replying from my phone...hope this works the place we took her is murky...but clean. We live by a dirty, gross river so we drove over to the spring fed ponds...which at this time of year are clean of bird poo yuck. No way will we go there in abt a month...but early spring the water still tests clean and the geese are still few in numbers. When it warms up we will take her to Devils lake..it is a boat free lake in a state park...and very clean. I hear ya abt the glow in yhe dark fur...most lakes up here are pretty bad!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Sage is growing into such a beautiful and adventuresome girl. At least she put a paw in the water. That's more than Harry will do since he fell in the pool the first day we opened it. He stood on the edge tonight whining that a butterfly was flying over the water and he couldn't get to it. I think if he did go in he would emerge green as well -- not because of the chemicals, but the film of pollen that's coating everything around here.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

It's good to let her go at her own pace. She's curious, so I'm guessing she'll be I there soon. You might try throwing a ball in front of her nose a few times then throwing it farther out gradually. It took Tucker a few times to realize he could swim but once he started, he's never looked back. Bella likes the water a lot but hasn't figured out she should use her back legs, too. :doh: she mostly does classic dog paddle. But she's swimming...


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

She is very pretty!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

OutWest said:


> It's good to let her go at her own pace. She's curious, so I'm guessing she'll be I there soon. You might try throwing a ball in front of her nose a few times then throwing it farther out gradually. It took Tucker a few times to realize he could swim but once he started, he's never looked back. Bella likes the water a lot but hasn't figured out she should use her back legs, too. :doh: she mostly does classic dog paddle. But she's swimming...


We did that with a stick..lol..she is stick nuts more so than balls. She will grab a log from the wood pile and want to play fetch with that rather than her tennis balls. I honestly believe if I got in she would too....I was just happy to see that she wasn't afraid or even concerned...just didn't feel comfortable when she couldn't reach the bottom.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I can't believe how much she has grown already! Her coat is so curly I love it. It's great she was curious enough to go in alone I have yet to introduce Chester to a lake or something he can swim in. We too live by a pond which is infested and gross. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sage's 6 month bday is just around the corner. I can't believe how much my little girl has grown. I haven't weighed her in the last month but betting she is abt 45lbs. She has gotten a bit chunky, so we are backing off on food, as she still gets treats for training. Her fur sister, Emma is still here, but for how long we don't know. It is a day to day process and today she is doing really well. I'm so proud of Sage, as she seems to know that Emma is sick and has taken to walking around the yard, supervising Emma's trips outdoors to use the loo. She has been very gentle and attentive, curbing her puppy antics.

Her training is coming along. I didn't do much last week and it showed in class but have doubled our efforts so far this week. She likes training, I'm sure because she gets treats, but she is so smart and when she does what I am asking she soaks up the praise. Once she knows what I want she has it and can now sit and down with only hand commands. We are working on a rock solid recall...this takes patience on my part because I would like her to come immediately...she will come but in her own time....you know she walks by a stick and has to sniff it, perhaps going around the pool is better than a straight shot. But she comes so that is huge.

Last night Sage decided that the stick was an enemy that must be destroyed....I had my phone and took a few pics, a bit blurry but at this point the stick was winning....lol! Never fear though, she regained the upper hand and destroyed that nasty thing. Wonder what adventures she will find today....


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I love when they do hold things up with their paws it's so cute. I can't believe sage is 6 months but hey I can't even believe Chester will be a year old in July it's crazy to me how time flies. Sorry to hear about Sage sister Emma I'm glad sage is helping you out. Wish you guys the best.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks Erica,

I am having a hard time believing that little bundle of fur I brought home months ago is now almost a teenager. I am so in love with her, which is probably a good thing as it may be what saves her if she is a belligerent teen, as some are apt to be....lol! I do try to follow you and Chester, I just don't have that much time these days...

Emma is 13 and has had a great life, it's hard to watch her age and see her decline. They have tossed around Addison's and we are treating accordingly at the moment. Seems to have more energy, eating and drinking, but not pooping like she should....basically her stomach isn't emptying and her intestines have thickened with age. No blockage seen on exray etc....she isn't a good candidate for surgery. I'm ok with it if it is her time, I don't see it yet. My vet is more objective and a friend, he will tell me if he thinks I am in denial...


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

In the 19 years I have lived in this house I have never seen a snake.

Leave it to Sage to find one, and a decent sized one too. It was a gardner snake, according to my son...but to me...a snake is a snake...ick

Sage was playing over by the pool, I looked up just in time to see her jump back and a snake lunge forward. I don't believe it got her as she didn't yelp etc....infact she was right back in there checking it out.

Well, you should have seen us trying to get this snake so we could take it across the street to the quarry. It tried to crawl under a rock, but I knew if we didn't get rid of it, eventually Sage would....so I grabbed some gloves, my two youngest boys, 21 and 22, grab sticks they are trying to, I don't know what...I reached down and grabbed it as close to the head as I could...not close enough...so now I drop the snake, the snake starts lunging at me...clearly PO'd and intent on biting me...I'm screaming, the boys are laughing...DH comes home for lunch in the midst of this...Sage is poking her nose in there..etc etc etc....Total and utter chaos...My DIL, is standing back watching all this, I though she would pee her pants she was laughing so hard....I look up and neighbors are watching us...ugh....

DH swoops in, grabs said snake, walks him to the quarry and lets him go....cool and calm as can be...MY HERO!

I tried to get a pic but so many heads in the way all you can see are shadows....sigh.

After this is done, I discover I am bleeding on my leg...stupid no legs got me....that will be the extent of my snake rangling...I'll just call DH home from work next time...sigh


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

A lazy morning on our first day of vacation

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## autumn's mom (Oct 9, 2012)

Sage seems to be enjoying the vacation too! She is beautiful.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks...we had a great time...very relaxing!
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Just putting this here for my own reference....Had Sage in to weigh her today so I could get some heartworm meds....50.8lbs....yikes!


----------

